# The Super Mario Bros. Movie: Der erste Teaser-Trailer mit Mario & Bowser!



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Super Mario Bros. Movie: Der erste Teaser-Trailer mit Mario & Bowser!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: The Super Mario Bros. Movie: Der erste Teaser-Trailer mit Mario & Bowser!


----------



## Sch4rfricht3r (9. Oktober 2022)

Super Mario Bros. Film: Erster Trailer veröffentlicht
					

Auf einer eigens einberufenen Nintendo Direct wurde der offizielle Teaser-Trailer des anstehenden Super Mario Bros. Films präsentiert.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Doppelpost ist Spam  oder übersehe ich was. Haben doch schon eine Ankündigung.


----------

